# Trout In Or Near Panama City This Weekend?



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am no inshore pro... hell I am barely an inshore fisherman, lol. Usually, I will look for live bait, maybe snag a few and hit grass or flats from sun up till 10 or so then ride around until weigh in. I have a feeling all this rain is going to screw up my usual plans

Anyone from that area, give me any pointers? Maybe get my kiddos on a few? What to look for, how does fresh water effect em?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> I am no inshore pro... hell I am barely an inshore fisherman, lol. Usually, I will look for live bait, maybe snag a few and hit grass or flats from sun up till 10 or so then ride around until weigh in. I have a feeling all this rain is going to screw up my usual plans
> 
> Anyone from that area, give me any pointers? Maybe get my kiddos on a few? What to look for, how does fresh water effect em?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


All this rain is definitely gonna change them up. Look for creek mouths dumping into the bay. Find the clean water where they meet. Throw a swim bait or mirrodine around there. If the water is dirty n muddy keep moving trout hate dirty water 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you have any particular area you are wanting to launch from? West Bay bridge? State park? The city side of thr bay?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Try to find schools of mullet. Trout n redfish will be around. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> Do you have any particular area you are wanting to launch from? West Bay bridge? State park? The city side of thr bay?


Only place I have ever launched is behind the Marina civic center? 

Weigh in is at Sun Jammers right near St. Andrews Marina. 

That said, I have no particular place in mind

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Ive never fished that area yet. Docks are always a good starting point. Jig head with a jerkshad, swim bait, and mirrodine are always tied on. 6" croaker if you can find them will yield the biggest trout. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

When are you heading over that way? I can lend you a few of most baits. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

In the morning. Damn sure appreciate the im offer, but I have many different swim bait, spoons, miro lures, jerk baits, matrix and I am sure more I have forgoten about, lol. I just dont use them often, lol

I may need a good rain suit though.....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> In the morning. Damn sure appreciate the im offer, but I have many different swim bait, spoons, miro lures, jerk baits, matrix and I am sure more I have forgoten about, lol. I just dont use them often, lol
> 
> I may need a good rain suit though.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


10-4. I do need to buy a rain suit as well 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

There was a guy that used to post on here from PCB. He fished near some island and always slayed the specs. I have caught lots of redfish around the jettys at St. Andrews pass.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Shell Island 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, all dinks for trout. May have the most spots on a redfish contender. Rain is coming, we headed to the ramp, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I say redfish... but more like gold fish. Dirty water changes them and trout quick!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Those are definitely bayou fish. Good luck at the scales. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Of all the days.... a 19 spot red beat me, hahaha, of well, redfish for lunch/dinner tomorrow!!

Thank you all for the info, had fun and raised money for a great organization 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe next time……


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> View attachment 1082064
> 
> Maybe next time……


Now thats a wild looking one for sure!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Now thats a wild looking one for sure!


The guy holding that fish is Bobby Murray. He won the first Bassmaster Classic and another one later. My brother fishes with him a lot. They mostly target Crappie.


----------

